# Scam Warning



## salazar44 (Mar 24, 2014)

Just a heads up everyone. I believe this to be the beginnings of an attempted scam. What do you think? How should I reply?

I just received a Text message with a request asking if we do T-Shirt Screen printing. if we do, then asked that I reply via email to *[email protected]*. 

After I replied they sent me an email with the following email body.

_Hello Owner/General Manager

Greetings how are you doing today? My name is Tracy Jack i'm sending you this email because i will be needing your service i have a seminar coming up in the city here on the 6th of Novemberby 3pm ...I hope you do Screen printing on T shirts and accept all major credit card as method of payment if yes. i have some T-shirt i need you to do Screen printing on all together are 50 dozen of T-shirts white in color and i'll like to put at the front of the T-shirts (ARISE AND SHINE SAY'S THE LORD) and i need a perfect job on the T-shirts the total of the T-shirts are 500Pcs.Sizes are M=74Cm 200pcs, L=78cm 200pcs and XL=80cm 200pcs.i will have a private carrier have the T-shirts deliver to your shop so you can work on them...so kindly get back to me the request information below..

Full name..
Shop Address..
Cell phone and Business phone number..
Types of credit card you accept..
Total cost of your service..

Thank you in anticipation of your prompt and favorable reply..

Best regard
Tracy Jack​_


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It's a scam


----------



## salazar44 (Mar 24, 2014)

What are they attempting? It has me curious. Should i tell them we require a minimum of 10k shirts? Lol.. Just to keep messing with them.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

This is nothing new


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The magic words: I hope you do Screen printing on T shirts and accept all major credit card as method of payment


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

The grammar is awful. Its clear that this has not been written by someone who speaks or writes in english, and yet they are using the name Tracey Jack.

I too would be tempted (from my wicked side)to play along with their scam. Take reciept of the t-s and await confirmed payment before printing.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Credit cards can be charged back. Only accept a direct bank transfer.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I got something very similar months ago. Oddly there was actually a meeting in my town of the organization name they gave. So I asked them to call my office or reply with a phone number and I never heard from them again.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Reply:

For verification purposes please provide the following:

The city where the seminar is to take place. Information on the seminar 
The venue where it is being held
The contact person with whom the arrangements were made


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

this is a typical scam that has been around for years. they will give you a CC number and perhaps tell you to charge a bit more to pay the shipping of the shirts...the CC will check out only because it has not been reported as lost or stolen...Once the charge hits the real owner, the bank will do a charge back to you and you will be out all the money and the shirts are long gone....in fact in some cases, you will not even receive the shirts...just a note from the bank that you owe!!!!


----------



## salazar44 (Mar 24, 2014)

ahh...I See!

I will just ignore. Thanks guys. Its kind of strange that they will target a screen shop.


----------



## salazar44 (Mar 24, 2014)

HAHA... I just got a reply after asking for more information.



> Tracy Jack,
> 1001 Main st,
> and due to my hearing impaired i can only be reach via email or text and i will be using Master card.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

If they are a scam why aren't they asking for personal payment information like your credit card number? I re-read the email a couple times, all they want are basic cost estimates. At least that's what it looks like. It looks to me like this is a woman who has been recently "saved" and is trying to tell as many people as possible about her experience. She also sounds like she isn't bright or professional (as seen in her math skills and grammatical errors) and is willing to spend a lot of money. I'd follow-up with an inquiry with some of the info she asked for, asking to know more about her seminar and her background. That way you can politely find out if she is legit or not and you don't lose any money. I'd hate for you to miss out on a possible opportunity.


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

Wait... something isn't right. She hasn't asked for anything.


----------



## salazar44 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quartier said:


> Wait... something isn't right. She hasn't asked for anything.


Its definitely a scam. She wants to have the blank shirts delivered to my place of business. the address provided is 1001 main street? WTH? what city? zip? Thats such a generic address. We typically only do business locally and there is no main street.


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm confused now. Sorry, I don't think my posts made sense.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Scam, scam, scam. I get these all the time.


----------



## Stevejbc (Oct 1, 2012)

I just received the exact same email. Just a scam!


----------



## salazar44 (Mar 24, 2014)

Stevejbc said:


> I just received the exact same email. Just a scam!


No way dude. Let me see!


----------



## Stevejbc (Oct 1, 2012)

This is what I got. The person texted me first and asked me to email to a different email. [email protected]. When I replied to the email the person texted back and said they never received an email. I asked them to verify emails and then they came back with [email protected]

Greetings how are you doing today? My name is Tracy Jack i'm sending you this email because i will be needing your service i have a seminar coming up in the city here on the 6th of Novembermby 3pm ...I hope you do Screen printing on T shirts and accept all major credit card as method of payment if yes. i have some T-shirt i need you to do Screen printing on all together are 50 dozen of T-shirts white in color and i'll like to put at the front of the T-shirts (ARISE AND SHINE SAY'S THE L ORD),and the font i'll want on the T-shirt will be CENTURY GOTHIC and SIZE:120 also i need a perfect job on the T-shirts the total of the T-shirts are 500Pcs.Sizes are M=74Cm 200pcs, L=78cm 200pcs and XL=80cm 200pcs.i will have a private carrier have the T-shirts deliver to your shop so you can work on them...so kindly get back to me the request information below..

Full name..
Shop Address..
Cell phone and Business phone number..
Types of credit card you accept..
Total cost of your service..

Thank you in anticipation of your prompt and favorable reply..

Best regard
Tracy Jack


----------



## salazar44 (Mar 24, 2014)

wow. thats too crazy. damn tracy jack! what city are you located in? Im in Whittier CA.


----------



## Stevejbc (Oct 1, 2012)

Im in Santa Clarita Ca. How is Biz?


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

to bad he can't add either


----------



## Stevejbc (Oct 1, 2012)

500 600 same thing!


----------



## salazar44 (Mar 24, 2014)

Stevejbc said:


> 500 600 same thing!


and also the dozen thing. who orders 50 dozen? why not 500 or 600? lol. thats like saying im 480 months old.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Ask yourself why would they order from you? If you can't answer that then it is a scam


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

salazar44 said:


> Just a heads up everyone. I believe this to be the beginnings of an attempted scam. What do you think? How should I reply?
> 
> I just received a Text message with a request asking if we do T-Shirt Screen printing. if we do, then asked that I reply via email to *[email protected]*.
> 
> ...


Got this one twice last year. They were phishing screen printers from facebook. I told them that I only meet my clients face to face first and I never heard from them again until 3 weeks later it started all over and we went around one more time.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

And, I've never actually heard of " 6th of Novembermby ". 
Wait, maybe someone who is really drunk ;-)


It's just incredible the extent scammers go to to try to rip people off ! 
Just think if they put that energy into doing actual, legal work.


----------



## Stevejbc (Oct 1, 2012)

Search for Tracy Jack and you will find I just got that email also. Its a scam!


----------



## finesstang (May 13, 2008)

Glad I checked the forum. I received the same email just today.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Another way to figure it out is to quote an outrageous price. If they accept without balking it is a scam.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

lol I get these emails way too often. Especially the one asking do I sale BLANK t shirts they want to buy a 1000 of one color and a thousand of the next variety of sizes etc.


----------



## Orez (Mar 15, 2014)

I think Ed of Proworld's advice is right on point. Whenever in doubt or suspicious ask for a wire transfer and do not provide any service until cash has hit your account. 
I operate out of Lagos, Nigeria and sometimes my enquiries to new suppliers in Europe and the US are greeted with a lot of suspicion. So I tell them upfront my payment would be by wire transfer. When I bought 3 Hotronix Heat Presses (Auto open) from Ed, that was the process.


----------



## proworldlinda (Jun 25, 2010)

this is a scam , tcjack121 @Hotmail.com also uses Gmail and Yahoo accounts since 2012. Google it


----------



## salazar44 (Mar 24, 2014)

Its weird though. I just dont see how they get money out of it. I see they are trying to get baked goods and custom shirts.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Fall for it and you will see how they get money. Read the forum posts to see the multiple threads on this. Just Google the name


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

salazar44 said:


> Its weird though. I just dont see how they get money out of it. I see they are trying to get baked goods and custom shirts.


It is a classic scam that has been documented a bunch of times.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Man you guys are boring. 
I like to play games with them. Act gullible and naive and so happy to help a man of the cloth out. I tell them I can do the job. Just send me the shirts. Give me the tracking number or phone number of the carrier so I can contact them so I know when the shirts will arrive and set aside the time to print them. Wait a few days. Send them more emails asking were the shirts are. Tell them I got a huge rush order for 10G's from a another Reverend from the Church of this or that, so I need the shirts ASAP. Several times they ask the name of the other Reverend and I will tell them that I can't give them that info as its confidential. Send them email after email asking were the shirts are. Never tell them what CC I take. Wait till my boredom is over and then say Oh we don't take CC too many pieces of doody trying to scam out there. 
Sometimes I will run across one of the emails in the inbox or sent box from like from 6 months ago or a year so I will just send a email asking what happened , never got the shirts. 
If I got an idea of were they are from, like Nigeria I will go on a rant using profane and not politically correct language describing how those people are this and that and how I hate them those scammers and call them names. That normally ends the conversation. Tho once in a while they come back and agree.
Its the little things in life that bring smiles to the face.


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's a site dedicated to "Scam Baiting" (the practice of "playing" the scammer to waste their time and energy.)

There are some good stories on the site.

419 Eater - The largest scambaiting community on the planet!


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

Here's the information I provided, you can all feel free to share the same. I'm sure they'll appreciate the referrals:

Full Name: Custom Ink
Shop Address: 2910 District Ave., Fairfax VA, 22031
Cell phone and Business phone number: 1 (800) 293-4232
Types of credit card you accept: All
Total cost of your service: $57 for these 540 pcs


Anyway, I'm getting hit with scammers and new customers at the moment and I need a polite way to weed the one from the other. Anyone got a good reply they use to weed?


----------



## hent (Mar 4, 2007)

Thread is from 2014 ?! Anyway, if some smart guy want to try the scam again it's not a bad thing that you've revived the discussion. I would have given them the address of the local police : )


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

hent said:


> If some smart guy want to try the scam again it's not a bad thing that you've revived the discussion.


It was identical to original post, but with a different opening salvo going into it. They just said hey, asked if I printed shirts, but then did oddly ask if I took credit cards, THREE TIMES. I said yes every time. I never even found out what the scam was.


----------



## Sophia Alice (Jun 9, 2017)

It has me inquisitive. Would it be advisable for me to disclose to them we require at least 10k shirts? Just to continue upsetting them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

WGiant said:


> Here's the information I provided, you can all feel free to share the same. I'm sure they'll appreciate the referrals:
> 
> Full Name: Custom Ink
> Shop Address: 2910 District Ave., Fairfax VA, 22031
> ...


Let's try to be good citizens and not drag in other innocent companies into a situation you know is a scam.


----------



## neongreenmadness (Jun 10, 2017)

hah. thanks for the warning bro.


----------



## MAD King (Aug 2, 2015)

This is so funny. Three years into this posting and the scammers still sending out this email. Just received one and everything what they ask can be found on my website.
That screams for deleting of this email.


----------

